# Windows 7 ne demarre plus après màj High Sierra



## MacTimber (5 Février 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

après pas mal de recherches, je me décide à poster ce sujet car je ne trouve pas de réponse à mon problème.

J'ai un iMac 27 pouces fin 2009.
J'ai 2 partitions, une pour Mac Os et une pour Windows.
Après avoir fait la mise à jour de Mac OS vers la version High Sierra, je n'arrive plus à lancer Windows 7 qui était déjà installé.
Lorsque je choisi de booter sur Windows, l'écran reste bloqué sur un tiret clignotant...
Je n'arrive pas à faire une simple "réparation" de windows à partir du CD, je peux juste formater et installer une nouvelle version de Windows 7.
Je voudrais pourvoir redémarrer sur le Windows 7 existant sans installer une nouvelle version qui écraserait mes données... mais je ne sais plus quoi faire pour y arriver !

Auriez-vous un petit tuyau à me donner ?

Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2019)

Bonjour *MacTimber
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## MacTimber (5 Février 2019)

Merci beaucoup, voici la config de mon SSD de 1To :


```
iMac:~ iMac$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         512.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Windows 7               512.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +512.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacOS                   333.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                516.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.1 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 KINGSTON                61.9 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk3s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data USB WD 2To              2.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CD_ROM                 *4.3 GB     disk4

iMac:~ iMac$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2019)

Je vois que tu as un SSD dans ton Mac >  car High Sierra s'est installé en format *apfs* : virtualisation d'un espace-disque *Conteneur* portant 4 volumes - dont un volume *Recovery* contenant l'OS de secours.

Cette "internalisation" du volume de secours avec l'*apfs* --> a induit la suppression de la partition de secours antérieure (volume *Recovery HD*) qui occupait une position intermédiaire entre la partition de macOS et celle de Windows lorsque l'OS antérieur était de type *jhfs+*.

ìl n'est pas impossible que cette soustraction d'une partition ait eu un effet sur le boot de Windows dans l'actuel volume *Windows 7*.

Car l'OS Windows-7 sur Mac dépend d'un type de boot dit : "*Legacy*" particulièrement sophistiqué. Sur le bloc 0 (1er bloc) du disque > en alternative de la table de partition *GPT* principale des blocs 1 à 32 --> existe alors une table de partition *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) qui décrit au plus 3 partitions dont les locallisations sont empruntées aux descripteurs de la *GPT*.

Cela étant > l'*EFI* (programme interne du Mac) émule à la volée un *BIOS* (programme interne de type Windows "old_school") > qui lit la table *HMBR* du bloc 0 > le descripteur de la partition de Windows > va au volume *Windows 7* > et exécute le *boot_loader* (lanceur) *Legacy* : *bootmgr*.

Il faut inspecter ce qu'il en est de cette table *HMBR* du bloc 0 dont tout dépend pour toi.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


la commande affiche le tableau des blocs du SSD. Mais l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) peut bloquer la commande en lecture.

Poste ce qui est retourné.


----------



## MacTimber (5 Février 2019)

Voici le message :



```
Last login: Tue Feb  5 18:16:28 on ttys000
iMac:~ iMac$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
gpt show: unable to open device 'disk0': Operation not permitted
iMac:~ iMac$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2019)

Cette réponse :

```
Operation not permitted
```


est un déni émanant typiquement de l'activation du *SIP*.
----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

Une fois de retour dans ta session habituelle > repasse la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


et poste le tableau des blocs qui aura été affiché cette fois-ci.


----------



## MacTimber (5 Février 2019)

Merci pour ton aide et ta patiente !
Voici le tableau des blocs :


```
iMac:~ iMac$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
gpt show: disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         MBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1000001496      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1000411136   999997440      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  2000408576         655        
  2000409231          32         Sec GPT table
  2000409263           1         Sec GPT header
iMac:~ iMac$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2019)

Cette mention -->

```
0           1         MBR
```


décrit la table de partition alternative sur le bloc *0*. Désignée comme *MBR* --> il s'agit bien d'une vraie table de partition *MBR*. Désignée comme : "*Suspicious MBR at sector 0*" --> il s'agit bien d'une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*). Ce qu'il faut pour le boot *Legacy* de Windows-7.

L'utilitaire *gpt* ne peut rien faire de plus à ce sujet. Il faut passer à présent par un utilitaire de tierce partie : *gdisk* de Roderick Smith > que tu dois installer.

Va à cette page internet : ☞*GPT fdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge) et presse le bouton vert : "*Download*". Tu récupères un paquet d'installation : *gdisk-1.0.4.pkg* --> fais un double-clic dessus pour lancer l'installation qui va installer un exécutable *gdisk* at: */usr/local/bin/gdisk*. Il sera dès lors directement appelable dans un *terminal*.

- préviens quand c'est fait.​


----------



## MacTimber (5 Février 2019)

Je viens d'installer gdisk !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2019)

Alors lance *gdisk* en lecture du SSD interne par la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


la commande affiche les tables de partition du disque > puis te restitue l'invite de commande interactive de *gdisk*

Poste le tableau retourné. Ne ferme pas le *terminal* mais laisse *gdisk* en instance.


----------



## MacTimber (5 Février 2019)

Le tableau :


```
iMac:~ iMac$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2019)

On voit bien la confirmation d'une *HMBR* ici -->

```
MBR: hybrid
```


les commandes dans *gdisk* où tu te trouves consistent à taper une lettre puis à valider avec "Entrée" > et etc. si nécessaire.

Passe les commandes successives :

```
r
o
```


et valide chaque fois avec "Entrée"

la 1ère te fait entrer dans le menu "Récupération" de *gdisk* ; la 2è affiche la table de partition *HMBR* du bloc 0

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## MacTimber (5 Février 2019)

la suite :


```
Command (? for help): r      

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): o

Disk size is 2000409264 sectors (953.9 GiB)
MBR disk identifier: 0x084BD789
MBR partitions:

Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code
   1                     1       409639   primary     0xEE
   2                409640   1000411135   primary     0xFF
   3      *     1000411136   2000408575   primary     0x0C

Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2019)

La table de partition *HMBR* -->

```
1                     1       409639   primary     0xEE
   2                409640   1000411135   primary     0xFF
   3      *     1000411136   2000408575   primary     0x0C
```


décrit les 3 partitions du disque. Correctement la *1ère* (partition *EFI*) et la *3è* (partition Windows). Avec l'astérisque *** pour cette dernière qui la désigne comme démarrable.

elle ne décrit pas correctement la *2è* (partition *apfs*) car elle lui associe un type "*Apple_HFS*" > alors que la partition a été convertie au type "*Apple_APFS*".

=> est-ce que cette seule erreur peut expliquer le problème de boot ?


----------



## MacTimber (5 Février 2019)

Certainement, d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est le changement de type de partition qui pose problème.
Est-il possible de modifier le type de la partition 2 et surtout y-a-t-il une chance que ça puisse résoudre le problème de démarrage sur la partition windows ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2019)

Comme il se fait tard > je reviendrai dans ton fil demain --> pour qu'on recrée la table de partition *HMBR* avec un type correct pour la partition *apfs*. Ce via *gdisk*.

- cela dit > je ne sais pas si tu peux encore booter W-7 > avec une version *apfs* High Sierra de macOS installée à côté...​


----------



## MacTimber (5 Février 2019)

Ok merci, je veux bien tenter car ça semble être la seule solution.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Voici le tuto pour réécrire la *HMBR* du bloc *0* -->

- tu commences par repasser la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


qui affiche en retour le tableau :


```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help):
```


voici la suite des opérations : tu tapes et tu valides chaque fois la commande constituée par 1 lettre ou par 2 lettres à la fin des énoncés -->


```
Command (? for help): r

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): h

WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will
be untouched.

Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence: 2 3
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N): y

Creating entry for GPT partition #2 (MBR partition #2)
Enter an MBR hex code (default AF): 0a
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N): n

Creating entry for GPT partition #3 (MBR partition #3)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 07): 0c
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N): y

Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N): n

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): w

Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N): y
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk6.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
```


ce qui revient à l'enchaînement de commandes suivant -->


```
r
h
2 3
y
0a
n
0c
y
n
w
y
```


la commande *2 3* se frappe les 2 chiffres séparés par un espace libre

Cela fait > tu redémarres une fois > puis de retour dans ta session tu repasses la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```

puis les commandes :


```
r
o
```


qui réaffichent le tableau de la nouvelle *HMBR* du bloc *0*

Poste ce tableau.

Note : tu quittes la session interactive de *gdisk* dans le *terminal* par la commande :

```
q
```


et validation avec "Entrée" --> ce qui te redonne l'invite de commande par détaut.


----------



## MacTimber (6 Février 2019)

Merci pour ces explications supers claires !
Voici le tableau :


```
iMac:~ iMac$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): r

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): o

Disk size is 2000409264 sectors (953.9 GiB)
MBR disk identifier: 0x084BD789
MBR partitions:

Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code
   1                     1       409639   primary     0xEE
   2                409640   1000411135   primary     0x0A
   3      *     1000411136   2000408575   primary     0x0C

Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Tu a bien réussi la recréation de la table *HMBR*. L'*hex code* : *0x0A *défnit bien un type de partition : "*Apple_APFS*" pour la partition intermédaire.

- tu n'as qu'à essayer de redémarrer le Windows de ton volume *Windows 7* et dire ce qui s'est passé...​


----------



## MacTimber (6 Février 2019)

Je viens d'essayer de booter sur Windows et ça ne fonctionne pas.
Après l'écran gris de MacOS, l'écran passe au noir et reste bloqué sur un tiret clignotant.
Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire, en tous cas merci pour le temps passé...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Tu pourrais tenter d'installer le gestionnaire de démarrage rEFInd (du même Roderick Smith que *gdisk*) pour voir s'il te permettrait un démarrage sur ton volume *Windows 7*.

Va à cette page : ☞*rEFInd*☜ > presse le bouton vert *Download* --> ce qui te fait récupérer un dosier *refind-bin-0.11.4*.

Lance le Terminal en parallèle. Saisis le départ de commande :

```
sudo
```


et saute un espace libre. Puis entre dans le dossier *refind-bin-0.11.4* et fais un glisser-déposer de l'exécutable (en noir) *refind-install* => dans la fenêtre du *terminal*. Tu obtiens une commande du type :


```
sudo [chemin]refind-install
```


exécute la commande. L'instalalteur installe les ressources de rEFInd dans le volume *EFI* de la partition n°*1* du disque après l'avoir monté (volume non monté par défaut pour la session mais monté dans le temps du boot). Puis inscrit en *NVRAM* un chemin de démarrage automatique pour l'*EFI *(programme interne du Mac) => au *boot_loader* de rEFInd dans le volume *EFI*. La désactivation du *SIP* est une condition _sine qua non_ pour permettre l'inscription en *NVRAM* de ce nouveau chemin.

Fais un test de fonctionnnement : redémarre sans option au clavier --> est-ce que tu obtiens bien l'écran gestionnaire de démarrage de rEFInd ? - affiche-t-il les 2 volumes : *Macintosh HD* & *Windows 7* ? - si oui > peux-tu démarrer sur *Windows 7* ?


----------



## MacTimber (6 Février 2019)

erreur de post, je n'avais pas vu ta réponse, je vais essayer !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

As-tu essayé avec rEFInd comme décrit au message #22 ?


----------



## MacTimber (6 Février 2019)

J'ai ce tableau, je vais redémarrer pour voir si j'ai bien l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage de rEFInd :


```
iMac:~ iMac$ sudo /Users/iMac/Downloads/refind-bin-0.11.4/refind-install
Password:
ShimSource is none
Installing rEFInd on OS X....
Installing rEFInd to the partition mounted at /Volumes/ESP
Found rEFInd installation in /Volumes/ESP/EFI/refind; upgrading it.
Copied rEFInd binary files

Notice: Backed up existing icons directory as icons-backup.
Existing refind.conf file found; copying sample file as refind.conf-sample
to avoid overwriting your customizations.

iMac:~ iMac$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

L'affichage obtenu déclare que l'installation de rEFInd a bien été effectuée.


----------



## MacTimber (6 Février 2019)

Sur rEFInd, lorsque je démarre sur "Windows sur bootcamp", je me retrouve au même problème de chargement de Windows.
ça reste bloqué sur le curseur clignotant... 
J'ai essayé les autres options de rEFInd sans succès.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2019)

Pour désactiver rEFInd (si tu le souhaites) > il te suffit dans ta session d'aller à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Disque de démarrage*. Déverrouille le cadenas > sélectionne *MacOS* > referme le cadenas > quitte les *Préférences Système* -->

- cette manipulation écrit en *NVRAM* un chemin de démarrage automatique sur le volume *MacOS* - ce qui efface le chemin qui pointait au lanceur de rEFInd. Désormais l'écran de rEFInd ne s'affiche plus automatiquement au démarrage.​
Pour réactiver rEFInd --> repasser la commande :

```
sudo /Users/iMac/Downloads/refind-bin-0.11.4/refind-install
```


si le dossier de rEFInd est toujours dans tes Téléchargements. Le chemin en *NVRAM* se trouve réécrit en faveur de rEFInd.
----------

Pour ton Windows : j'ai peur de ne plus savoir quoi faire.


----------



## MacTimber (6 Février 2019)

Merci pour tout, j'ai appris des choses !
Je pense que je vais sauvegarder et réinstaller windows...


----------



## Bedge (11 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de rebondir sur ce fil du fait d'un problème similaire (W7 ne démarrant plus après MAJ vers High Sierra).
Je dispose de deux mac mini mi-2011, à l'origine en El capitan avec W7 en bootcamp, que j'ai souhaité passer en High Sierra. Aucun souci sur un, le second a été assez laborieux...
Sur ce second, qui maintenant boot correctement en High sierra, le démarrage sue W7 indique que le disque n'est pas  bootable.
Le disque "bootcamp" est bien visible dans l'utilitaire de disque, visible lors que l'on va dans dans disque de démarrage de préférences système et toutes les données sont biens lisibles dessus.
Par contre, en démarrant avec ALT, il n’apparaît pas (seulement Machintosh HD).
J'ai donc suivi  l'ensemble des étapes du fil et arrive à un moment ou cela diffère avec MacTimber, au niveau d'un retour de gdisk (print protective MBR data) où des choses semblent manquer.
Bien évidement, le sujet étant très sensible, j'ai préféré ne pas me risquer sur ce terrain dangereux...
Voici donc les différentes informations recueillies...
En vous remerciant  d'avance de vos précieux conseils et de votre aide  !


```
Mac-mini-de-Francois:~ Mac_Mini_Novum_2$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk0s1
   2:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         388.3 GB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                136.5 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +388.3 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            134.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                520.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk1s4
```


```
Mac-mini-de-Francois:~ Mac_Mini_Novum_2$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34      262144      1  GPT part - E3C9E316-0B5C-4DB8-817D-F92DF00215AE
      262178        2014        
      264192      409600      2  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      673792   758382592      3  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   759056384   266553344      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1025609728        1007        
  1025610735          32         Sec GPT table
  1025610767           1         Sec GPT header
Mac-mini-de-Francois:~ Mac_Mini_Novum_2$ sudo gdisk /de
```


```
Mac-mini-de-Francois:~ Mac_Mini_Novum_2$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): r

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): o

Disk size is 1025610768 sectors (489.0 GiB)
MBR disk identifier: 0xC083D582
MBR partitions:

Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code
   1                     1   1025610767   primary     0xEE

Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

Bonjour *Bedge
*
Cette mention dans la table de distribution des blocs -->

```
0           1         PMBR
```


montre que la table inscrite sur le bloc *0* du disque est une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*). Ce type de table (alternative de la *GPT* des blocs *1* > *33*) --> décrit l'ensemble de l'espace du disque comme s'il était constitué d'une seule partition de type *EFI* (*hex code* = *0xEE*). C'est ce que révèle le tableau de cette table de partition -->


```
Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code
   1                     1   1025610767   primary     0xEE
```


où le disque apparaît tel que décrit par la *PMBR* : du bloc de départ = n°*1* > pour une extension = *1025610767* blocs (de *512* octets = *525,11 Go* => soit la totalité de l'espace-disque) => il n'y a qu'une partitition de *hex code* : *0xEE* = type *EFI*. Ce qui est bien entendu complètement bidon > et a pour fonction de laisser la primauté complète à la table de partition principale *GPT*.

or > l'OS Windows-7 ne peut démarrer qu'en mode dit "*Legacy*" = par la séquence suivante : émulation d'un *BIOS* par l'*EFI* > accès de ce *BIOS* à une table *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) sur le bloc *0* > lecture du descripteur *MBR* de la partition du volume *BOOTCAMP* > accès au volume et exécution du *boot_loader Legacy* de W-7 : *boot.mgr*.

l'installation de High Sierra (en format *apfs* sur ton SSD) --> a manifestement supprimé la table *HMBR* (= table *MBR* décrivant au plus 3 partitions du disque > en ayant emprunté leurs localisations à la *GPT* concurrente) > pour la remplacer par la *PMBR* (= table bidon décrivant le disque comme une seule partition de type *EFI*). En conséquence > il est impossible au *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI* > une fois accédé à la table *PMBR* du bloc *0*  --> de lire un descripteur de la partition du volume *BOOTCAMP* > et donc de pouvoir exécuter le démarreur *boot.mgr* de W-10.

il serait envisageable avec *gdisk* (de _Rod Smith_) de recréer une table *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* du disque > avec description de 3 partitions dont la partition *BOOTCAMP* en mode *MBR*. Avec le "*bootable flag*" (l'astérisque ***) affecté à cette partition dans la table > qui la signale au *BIOS* comme démarrable. Mais j'ai de sérieux doutes en ce qui concerne un rattrapage de démarrage de ton volume *BOOTCAMP*. Il y a de surcroît sur ton disque une partition Windows mal placée -->


```
1:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk0s1
```


dont je ne mesure pas la fonction dans le démarrage de W-7.


----------



## Bedge (11 Mai 2019)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Un grand merci pour ton expertise et la clarté de tes explications.
D'après ce que je comprends, une réinstallation de W7 serait un gain de temps par rapport à tenter de remettre d’aplomb la table HMBR, sans garantie de succès.   
A ta disposition malgré tout si tu souhaites tenter la recréation...
Avec tout mon respect,


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

Le problème --> c'est que je ne suis pas sûr qu'à partir de l'environnement de High Sierra => il soit possible de réinstaller W7. Je ne pense pas que l'Assistant BootCamp de High Sierra gère cette installation jugée obsolète.

On peut essayer de recréer une *HMBR*. Passe la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


qui ouvre une session interactive de *gdisk* sur le *disk0*. Puis passe (l'une après l'autre) les commandes :


```
r
h
```


qui font passer dans l'interface *Recovery* > avec l'option de création d'une *HMBR*. *gdisk* doit te demande de saisir à la suite (avec un espace séparateur chaque fois) les n° des partitions à décrire dans la *HMBR*. Passe la commande :


```
1 4
```


avec un espace entre les 2 chiffres --> pour décrire la partition n°*1 Microsoft Reserved* & la partition n°*4 BOOTCAMP*

À ce moment-là > poste l'affichage retourné par *gdisk* --> que je voie quel *hex code* il te propose par défaut pour la partition *Microsoft Reserved* (ou s'il ne propose pas d'abord d'ajouter la description de la partition *EFI*).


----------



## Bedge (11 Mai 2019)

Bonsoir Macomaniac, 

Merci pour ta réponse.

Voici le retour à la commande demandée. Juste pour information, en suivant les démarches de ce fil, tu avais demandé une autre commande informative avec gdisk que je te mets en dessous si tu en as besoin (c'est la qu'il n'y a qu'une seule ligne).


```
ac-mini-de-Francois:~ Mac_Mini_Novum_2$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): r

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): h

WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will
be untouched.

Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence: 1 4
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N):
```

Au cas où, voici la réponse de gdsik à r o sur /dev/disk0 :

```
Mac-mini-de-Francois:~ Mac_Mini_Novum_2$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): r

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): o

Disk size is 1025610768 sectors (489.0 GiB)
MBR disk identifier: 0xC083D582
MBR partitions:

Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code
   1                     1   1025610767   primary     0xEE

Recovery/transformation command (? for help)
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

Si tu en es là -->

```
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N):
```


tape *y* (*y*es) et valide --> ce qui va ajouter la partition *EFI* aux descripteurs de la table *HMBR*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Bedge (11 Mai 2019)

Voici le retour : 

```
Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence: 1 4
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N): Y

Creating entry for GPT partition #1 (MBR partition #2)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 0C):
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

On te demande ici de définir le type de la partition *Microsoft Reserved* (qui va faire l'objet du descripteur n°2 de la *HMBR*). Tape :

```
0C
```


(le *0* = zéro) = *hex code* proposé par défaut

Poste l'affichage retourné (on va finaliser les choses en mode interactif).


----------



## Bedge (11 Mai 2019)

Voici le retour : 

```
Creating entry for GPT partition #1 (MBR partition #2)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 0C): 0C
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N):
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

Il t'est demandé si tu veux fixer l'attribut démarrable (astérique ***) sur la partition. Tape :

```
n
```


comme *n*o et valide. Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Bedge (11 Mai 2019)

Voici le retour :

```
Creating entry for GPT partition #1 (MBR partition #2)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 0C): 0C
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N): n

Creating entry for GPT partition #4 (MBR partition #3)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 07):
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

Les 2 dernières lignes te proposent de définir le descripteur de la partition *BOOTCAMP* (n° *4* de la *GPT* > qui sera la n°*3* de la *HMBR*). Tape :

```
07
```


(*0* = zéro) et valide => *hex code* correspondant au type : "*Microsoft Basic Data*". Tu vas obtenir en retour :


```
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N):
```


qui te propose d'inscrire l'attribut démarrable (***). Tape :


```
y
```


comme *y*es et valide. Tu obtiens :


```
Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N):
```


tape :


```
n
```


comme *n*o et valide. Tu récupères l'invite de commande du mode *Recovery* -->


```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```


tape :


```
w
```


comme *w*rite pour écrire la nouvelle *HMBR* au bloc *0* du disque. Tu obtiens en retour :


```
Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
```


t'avertissant que cela va ré-écrire les partitions existantes. Comprendre : dans la table *MBR* (et pas dans la *GPT*). Or c'est ce qu'on veut : remplacer la *PMBR* à mono-descripteur > par une *HMBR* à 3 descripteurs *MBR*. Tape :


```
y
```


comme *y*es et valide.

=> poste l'affichage retourné alors.


----------



## Bedge (11 Mai 2019)

Merci pour toutes tes explications, c'est vraiment très instructif.
Voici donc le retour des dernières entrées :

```
Creating entry for GPT partition #4 (MBR partition #3)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 07): 07                               
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N): y

Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N): n

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): w

Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N): y
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
Mac-mini-de-Francois:~ Mac_Mini_Novum_2$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

Opération réussie. Le laïus final déclare ceci : le *kernel* (noyau de l'OS démarré) n'a pas pris en charge la nouvelle table de partition *HMBR* écrite ainsi en mode "*live*" au bloc *0* (mais continue de prendre en charge la *PMBR* antérieure). Il faut redémarrer pour forcer la prise en charge par le *kernel* de la nouvelle *HMBR*.

Donc redémarre une fois et reviens directement dans ta session habituelle. Cela fait > relance *gdisk* par la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


et passe les 2 commandes suivantes :


```
r
o
```


qui font passe en mode *Recovery* > puis ouvrir la table de partition *HMBR* du bloc *0*

Poste toute la séquence (y compris le scan initial des tables de partition par *gdisk*). C'est pour vérifier si la *HMBR* est valide.


----------



## Bedge (11 Mai 2019)

Et bien quelle bonne surprise, la machine a rebooté sur W7 !
Après un second redémarrage + Alt, les deux disques sont bien vus et j'ai pu basculer sous High Sierra.
Voici ce que donne gdisk : 

```
Last login: Sat May 11 23:18:04 on console
Mac-mini-de-Francois:~ Mac_Mini_Novum_2$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.4

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): r

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): o

Disk size is 1025610768 sectors (489.0 GiB)
MBR disk identifier: 0xC083D582
MBR partitions:

Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code
   1                     1           33   primary     0xEE
   2                    34       262177   primary     0x0C
   3      *      759056384   1025609727   primary     0x07

Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

Comme tu peux voir -->

```
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
```


une *HMBR* a remplacé la *PMBR* sur le bloc *0*. Voici cette table de partition  -->


```
Number  Boot  Start Sector   End Sector   Status      Code
   1                     1           33   primary     0xEE
   2                    34       262177   primary     0x0C
   3      *      759056384   1025609727   primary     0x07
```


tu notes qu'elle comporte 3 descripteurs de partitions (en échappant la partition de type "*Apple_APFS*"). Le descripteur n°*3* définit bien un type *0x07* (= *Microsoft Basic Data*) de partition > et comporte bien l'astérique *** qui désigne cette partition au *BIOS* (émulé par l'*EFI*) comme bootable.

La table est valide.

----------

Et manifestement elle fonctionne > puisque tu as pu booter Windows-7. Alors content pour toi !

- problème résolu ?​


----------



## Bedge (11 Mai 2019)

Et bien un grand merci pour cette aide très précieuse et toutes tes explications, outre la joie d'avoir retrouvé une machine fonctionnelle, j'ai appris beaucoup de choses tout au long de tes investigations.
Tout fonctionne, il y a juste l'utilitaire bootcamp dans W7 qui ne voit pas le Macintosh HD dans le disque de démarrage. Ce n'est pas grave, Alt au démarrage le voit lui.
Avec tout mon respect, ce forum est d'un très bon niveau technique et d'une grande réactivité.
Bien à toi Macomaniac !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2019)

Content pour toi !

- l'utililitaire BootCamp dans W-7 ne peut pas voir le volume *Macintosh HD* > car il est dans un format *apfs* totalement inconnu de cet OS Windows ancien...​


----------

